# How do I add a new meter to this? (Pic included)



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

1st that would never fly here rigjt behind gas lines. Check into that. 
Second
I forgot check into 1st before you open this can of worms


----------



## E & M (Jul 17, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> 1st that would never fly here rigjt behind gas lines. Check into that.
> Second
> I forgot check into 1st before you open this can of worms


Thanks for your input. I wouldn't know but my boss has over 30 years experience here in NY and always passes inspections, he told me it is fine. Assuming the gas meters were not there, any ideas on how to deal with the situation with the meters? Thanks again.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

In my neck of the woods, you can't 'add' one. You'll need to install an entirely new meter stack.

If the boss knows, ask the boss.


----------



## E & M (Jul 17, 2013)

480sparky said:


> In my neck of the woods, you can't 'add' one. You'll need to install an entirely new meter stack.
> 
> If the boss knows, ask the boss.


That's the problem, the boss is on vacation but before he left he said it's fine to work near the gas meters. I am actually taking out the 2 gang meter stack and installing a new 3 gang meter stack. Sorry if I wasn't clear. My problem is the space. The pipes on the left and top are so close.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

This looks like an overhead feed, if the new stack is higher than existing, can you simply raise the riser?

If not, and you need to shorten one of the conduits, if you can get it empty of wire, simply cut it to length and use a threadless rigid connector. It looks and works just like an EMT connector except it's designed for rigid.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Who is the poco. National grid, and nstar. Both my local ones. Have a guide for this. 
I believe they both require 3' from both gas and oil lines. 
I would be forced to move one or the other. 
As far as your meter situation sounds like a new 3 meter stack, with disconnects all in one. Would be my preference. 
Make up all bonding in there. Then ser to each sub panel.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> Who is the poco. National grid, and nstar. Both my local ones. Have a guide for this.
> I believe they both require 3' from both gas and oil lines.
> I would be forced to move one or the other.
> As far as your meter situation sounds like a new 3 meter stack, with disconnects all in one. Would be my preference.
> Make up all bonding in there. Then ser to each sub panel.


NYC is ConEd.


----------



## E & M (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, I looked up the gas laws and we are good on that. It is just a 3 foot distance you need horizontally and vertically from gas meters. As for the job. We just turned the top LB to the right and extended a pipe from it and put a trough. It was kinda a lot of work for something simple but it worked out.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that con ed or pseg jurisdiction? My inspector out in Suffolk is now allowing existing location replacement. My question is why are plumbing inspectors and the gas companies allowing placement of gas meters in front of electrical service equipment. 

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

> In my neck of the woods, you can't 'add' one. You'll need to install an entirely new meter stack.


Around here (Rochester, NY), in the city at least, with rentals, it's commonly done to "add one." Whole, clean, additional service parallel to the existing one. riser, can, etc. integrating the grounds can be a trick though.


----------

